# Brand new M12V



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

Just came back from the Wood Working show in Toronto and scored what is likely the last M12V in Ontario, possibly Canada. $330.00 Canadian with a new Hitachi Lipoly drill/driver thrown in for free. Took some haggeling with the Hitachi rep but as soon as I mentioned possibly buying another "Blue" router he wouldn't have any part of me leaving his booth. Not that I dont love my 3612 Makita but the M12V can't be beat.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

collinstuart said:


> Just came back from the Wood Working show in Toronto and scored what is likely the last M12V in Ontario, possibly Canada.


Man you scored, even at $330. My first one cost $175 just after they announced the discontinuation of the line. My second was <$35 but we won't talk about that one.

Are you thinking you will modify it for table/large bit use? To use two wrenches for the M12V, you need to order both 3601B wrenches from Makita (par nos. 781029-2 - 21mm and 781012-9 - 23mm.) Been there. Done that. Works like a charm. Boyd Electric, 833 Portsmouth Ave, Kingston is the repair depot and may have the wrenches in stock. If not, they can order them. If I remember correctly, they were under $20 for the pair. Well worth it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: Hitachi M12V2 15 amp 3-1/4-Horsepower Plunge Base Variable Speed Plunge Router with 1/4-inch and 1/2-inch Collets: Home Improvement

On the M12V2 they fix the funky collet nut setup  so you can use it upside down without the collet nut filing up with router dust..
Plus it comes with real 1/4" and 1/2" Collets nuts..

Off-Set Router Bit Wrench
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm

========


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

This one will take a permanant home in my router table. I am looking forward to spinning some larger panel bits etc with this machine. As for the collet, i have read that lots of people are having trouble with the lock or snap ring that holds the collet to the nut failing. Its far easier to clean out some saw dust than go hunting for snap rings in the middle of a job.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Collin sorry you didn't get the last one. Just a link for other Canucks looking for this router.
ALL-IN-ONE WOOD TOOLS - Wood Working Tools and Products from Shopsmith, Mark V, Hitachi, King, Oneway, Samona, Bessey


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Collin sorry you didn't get the last one. Just a link for other Canucks looking for this router.
> ALL-IN-ONE WOOD TOOLS - Wood Working Tools and Products from Shopsmith, Mark V, Hitachi, King, Oneway, Samona, Bessey


Hi Deb:

Yes, "allinone" used to carry them but the last time I checked they didn't have stock. They must have bought out the last of the inventory in Canada. Even the price is higher than what I paid. Tegs doesn't list them any more so I figure stock is getting pretty slim.


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

No one has them anywhere, believe me I have made all the calls. Too many of these online tool vendors rarely update pricing or what they have or dont have in stock. "Oh yeah we have the best price on that tool, we just dont have or can get any to sell. " Once people saw me carrying this thing around, I had lots of offers to sell it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" Condition
Certified Reconditioned!
Availability "

Hitachi M12V Â½â€� 3-1/4 Peak HP Router, Plunge, Electronic Variable Speed (Reconditioned)

Hitachi M12V Â½â€� 3-1/4 Peak HP Router, Plunge, Electronic Variable Speed (Grade C Reconditioned)

Hitachi M12SA2 3-1/4 Peak HP Plunge Router, Single Speed (Reconditioned)

http://www.reconditionedsales.com

IN STOCK
/Hitachi_M12SA2_3-14_Peak_HP_Plunge_Router_Single_Speed___i1418.aspx
http://www.reconditionedsales.com/H...k_HP_Router_Plunge_Variable_Speed___i395.aspx
=========
Search Results: 'router'

=======



collinstuart said:


> No one has them anywhere, believe me I have made all the calls. Too many of these online tool vendors rarely update pricing or what they have or dont have in stock. "Oh yeah we have the best price on that tool, we just dont have or can get any to sell. " Once people saw me carrying this thing around, I had lots of offers to sell it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Federated Tool in London had them. I went there first for mine but they wanted too much money. I'll check next time I'm in town see if they still have them.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder what is going on with reconditionedsales. None of the recon Hitachi's are in stock and they no longer list Freud at all.


----------



## collinstuart (Aug 8, 2009)

" Condition
Certified Reconditioned!
Availability "

All of these units are on back order which means none are available. Most recondtioned units come from merchandise sales that were returned for one reason or another. Since these units are no longer made , where will units come from to be "reconditioned"?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/20618-happy-chappy.html

=======


----------

